# Tales of Symphonia: Dawn of the New World



## Lukar (Nov 29, 2008)

So... Has anyone got it yet? I bought the game last Friday. I just got to Mizuho. You know, after Alma... Whatever-it's-called got attacked by the Vanguard. Regal and Sheena stayed behind to fight them off, while Emil, Marta, and Presea went to Mizuho. I just met up with Raine and Genis again.

I love the game, but... OH MY GOD. For about I don't know how long, Non-Ratatosk-Mode Emil is such a friggin' loser. He's alot better now (Actually liking him alot), but good lord, he was so whiny and cowardly for awhile. Hehe, and the jokes carry over from the original Symphonia. For example:

- Colette still shows that she is blond
- Sheena still falls into holes
- Raine still goes into "Ruin Mode," and spanks people occasionally (*Cough* Ruins of the Iselia Ranch *Cough*)

Overall, Dawn of the New World is epicly awesome. 9/10.

Also, Alice is currently the biggest bitch in the world on my list.


----------



## TwilightV (Nov 29, 2008)

Presea is NOT emo.


----------



## Lukar (Nov 29, 2008)

TwilightV said:


> Presea is NOT emo.



Eh... Now that you mention it, that's true. But she still sounds depressed as hell, even though she doesn't talk like it with her words. Can't blame her for it story-wise, though.). I just keep calling her emo because of my friends' jokes about various other things, lol. It's just a habit.


----------



## TwilightV (Nov 29, 2008)

I haven't played it. Anything about summoning?


----------



## Lukar (Nov 29, 2008)

TwilightV said:


> I haven't played it. Anything about summoning?



I don't think you can summon anything in the game. The Centurions' Cores are where the summon spirits were in the first game, and even though it seems that atleast Sheena can use them (She used the ice one out-of-battle in a cutscene to create a large wall), there haven't been any in battle yet. So I'm just gonna go ahead and say no, sadly. They probably got rid of them in favor for the monsters, even though the monsters act as nonplayable party members in battle.


----------



## AlexX (Nov 30, 2008)

I heard the game caps the levels of the playable characters to more or less force you to use monsters... Anyone have any confirmation on this?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 30, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7XJagj2f8q4
What a slut.


Lukar said:


> For about I don't know how long, Non-Ratatosk-Mode Emil is such a friggin' loser. He's alot better now (Actually liking him alot), but good lord, he was so whiny and cowardly for awhile.


 The only thing that really irked me about his voice was the fact that his VA use to do Power Rangers... 


TwilightV said:


> I haven't played it. Anything about summoning?


 If your talking about Sheena's Hi ougi summons?, No she gets Quasi Seal/Fuujin Fuubakusatsu.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Nov 30, 2008)

Symphonia sucks anyway when compared to the other Tales games, and no, I am referring to the ones like Rebirth and Eternia.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 30, 2008)

Rebirth was a bit boring.....


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Nov 30, 2008)

It has a better battle system though.

If you play Tales you're expected to be enjoying it for the sake of the battle system - not the story.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 30, 2008)

True, I dislike Veigue, Hilda and that Agarte bitch because there so fucking bland. The gameplay and music is pretty good.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Nov 30, 2008)

I also laugh at their "racism" issue.

ZOMG RACISM BUT REALLY WE WANT HUMANS > FURRIES


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 30, 2008)

I laughed at how Veigue yelled Tytree for saying that Claire is Veigue's girlfriend...


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Nov 30, 2008)

Claire...? Don't you mean...

*KUUREEEEEEEEEEIAAAAAAAA!*

But still, both are not as turds as Tempest.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 30, 2008)

Any Tales game for nintendo is not good.Imo


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Nov 30, 2008)

I usually believe the only reason why Symphonia got so much "exposure" was that there was lacking of JRPGs in GC during its release.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 30, 2008)

TT___TT I cant find it anywhere because of black friday.


----------



## AlexX (Nov 30, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Symphonia sucks anyway when compared to the other Tales games, and no, I am referring to the ones like Rebirth and Eternia.


It's at least better than Legendaria though, so it's not the worst of them.



WolfoxOkamichan said:


> I usually believe the only reason why Symphonia got so much "exposure" was that there was lacking of JRPGs in GC during its release.


Not to mention Nintendo actually knows how to advertize its games (heck, ToS was on the cover of Nintendo Power). Namco has yet to figure out how to do that.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 30, 2008)

Lol What?, Legendia is much better then Symphonia.


----------



## AlexX (Nov 30, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> Lol What?, Legendia is much better then Symphonia.


Explain, please. That remark makes no sense.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 30, 2008)

I'm laughing at you because you think Symphonia is better Legendia.


----------



## AlexX (Nov 30, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> I'm laughing at you because you think Symphonia is better Legendia.


That's because it is. And the majority of the Tales fandom agrees, too.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 30, 2008)

Who? You and Silibus? 
Legendia
-Very deep characters.Best in the Tales series by far.
-Great story.
-Best soundtrack in the series.
-Good graphics(although I wish they weren't SD-ish).
-Voiced skits.
-Best Voice acting in the series

Symphonia
-Multiplayer
-Gameplay


----------



## AlexX (Nov 30, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> Who? You and Silibus?


Try large-scale places for the English speaking Tales fandom.



> Legendia
> -Very deep characters.Best in the Tales series by far.


Ha... no. There's far better in other Tales games.


> -Great story.


Not really. Other installments in the Tales series have had better ones.


> -Best soundtrack in the series.


Pretty sure Abyss or Phantasia gets that award.


> -Good graphics(although I wish they weren't SD-ish).


SD-ish? Regardless, the other Tales games are as good if not better in this department (in comparison to the other games of their time, of course).


> -Voiced skits.


So? I can hear the ToS voices as I read the skits because the voice acting is that memorable.


> -Best Voice acting in the series


Are you high or something? Numerous Tales games are better in terms of voice acting, Symphonia included (but not Symphonia 2... I don't know what Namco was on to make them change the VAs like that).


----------



## TwilightV (Nov 30, 2008)

LOL I can't believe people are complaining that HE replaced Lloyd's US voice.


----------



## AlexX (Nov 30, 2008)

TwilightV said:


> LOL I can't believe people are complaining that HE replaced Lloyd's US voice.


Ignore the whole "titans of symphonia" schtick and it's a very fitting voice for the character. Same with Kratos despite his VA being the one who played Leonardo from the Ninja Turtles, or Sheena's VA for having played Samus Aran.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 30, 2008)

TwilightV said:


> LOL I can't believe people are complaining that HE replaced Lloyd's US voice.


Tales of Symphonia's Lloyd = Teen Titan's Robin 

Awesome on both counts. Not to mention Llyod was on Soul Calibur Legends.


----------



## TwilightV (Nov 30, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Tales of Symphonia's Lloyd = Teen Titan's Robin
> 
> Awesome on both counts.



Yeah, but DotNW's Lloyd = Digimon's Takato


----------



## Lukar (Nov 30, 2008)

AlexX said:


> I heard the game caps the levels of the playable characters to more or less force you to use monsters... Anyone have any confirmation on this?



You can't level up or change the equipment of the original cast (Lloyd, Genis, etc.), but the game automatically chooses an appropriate level for them (For example, I'm near the end of the game, and all of the original characters are level 50).



AlexX said:


> heck, ToS was on the cover of Nintendo Power



I actually remember that issue. xD That's a first for me. Wish I could remember what I did with it, though...



TwilightV said:


> LOL I can't believe people are complaining that HE replaced Lloyd's US voice.



I think that Lloyd's voice actor for Radiant Mythology and Symphonia 2 is great, but I do wish that they had used his old VA.

Also, I (spoiler alert) just got to the final chapter in the game; right now I'm at the Otherworldly Gate. Time to stop Richter from doing terrible things! xD


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 30, 2008)

AlexX said:


> Try large-scale places for the English speaking Tales fandom.


 I go to a Tales of forum. 


AlexX said:


> Ha... no. There's far better in other Tales games.
> Not really.


Phantasia sucked 
Destiny was great
Eternia was good 
Destiny 2 was very good  
Symphonia was really bad 
Rebirth is boring 
Abyss terrible just terrible
Tempest ....
Innocence. no please


AlexX said:


> Other installments in the Tales series have had better ones.


Phantasia sucked 
Destiny was good
Eternia wasn't too bad 
Destiny 2 was pretty bad 
Symphonia was really bad 
Rebirth is boring 
Abyss terrible just terrible
Tempest ....plot what plot?
Innocence. no please


AlexX said:


> Pretty sure Abyss or Phantasia gets that award.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=obbTY00gnW4&feature=related
vs.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s6hFkgQyW-8&feature=related


AlexX said:


> SD-ish? Regardless, the other Tales games are as good if not better in this department (in comparison to the other games of their time, of course).


yes, Rebirth/Destiny/Destiny 2 is better.


AlexX said:


> So? I can hear the ToS voices as I read the skits because the voice acting is that memorable.


Hahahah, no.


AlexX said:


> Are you high or something? Numerous Tales games are better in terms of voice acting, Symphonia included (but not Symphonia 2... I don't know what Namco was on to make them change the VAs like that).


 Heh, You ask if I was high at the same you said Abyss has better music then Legendia.
Go away, You Symphonia Fantard.


----------



## AlexX (Nov 30, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> I go to a Tales of forum.


Which one? Some forums are more reliable than others. For example, go to Fire Emblem Planet or something and they think FE9 (Path of Radiance) is the worst FE game, yet a far more reliable one like Serenes Forest agrees FE8 (Sacred Stones) is the worst. 



> Symphonia was really bad
> Rebirth is boring
> Abyss terrible just terrible


I fail to see how these are so bad. Symphonia's are stock, but they at least have an interesting way to present it. Legendria doesn't even bother with character development until you beat the game.



> Phantasia sucked


This one alone makes you hard to take seriously. Phantasia's story was what makes it better than a lot of the newer ones.



> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=obbTY00gnW4&feature=related
> vs.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s6hFkgQyW-8&feature=related


That's a boss theme vs a random battle theme, but Abyss still wins between the two, so I guess it doesn't matter.



> Hahahah, no.


Hahahah, yes.



> Heh, You ask if I was high at the same you said Abyss has better music then Legendia.


It is... >.>



> Go away, You Symphonia Fantard.


People pull the fanboy card far too easily these days...

I never once said Symphonia was the best Tales game, I just said Legendria was worse. Heck, I even admitted that there's better Tales games than it. Just because I don't think it sucks doesn't mean I have to be a fanboy for it.


----------



## TwilightV (Nov 30, 2008)

Y'know, it would probably help if the argument weren't in a thread about just one game in the series... XP


----------



## AlexX (Nov 30, 2008)

TwilightV said:


> Y'know, it would probably help if the argument weren't in a thread about just one game in the series... XP


It's a legitimate installment in the Tales series, so discussion of the others is inevitably going to come up.


----------



## TwilightV (Nov 30, 2008)

Emphasis on discussion.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 30, 2008)

AlexX said:


> Which one? Some forums are more reliable than others. For example, go to Fire Emblem Planet or something and they think FE9 (Path of Radiance) is the worst FE game, yet a far more reliable one like Serenes Forest agrees FE8 (Sacred Stones) is the worst.


 
http://tales.namco.com/forums/index.php


----------



## Lukar (Nov 30, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> Phantasia sucked
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=obbTY00gnW4&feature=related
> vs.
> ...



Depends on which version of Phantasia you're talking about. The GBA version's meh-ish, but the others are great. The story is awesome, and how can you NOT love the characters? Also, DeJap translation ftw. xD

That's an argument between a boss theme and a battle theme; it's not legitimate. How about this? This vs. this. And don't bring up the fact that Meaning of Birth is only played once in a boss fight; yes, it's played on a special occasion, but that occasion is when you're fighting a certain boss, so it still counts.

It does have better music. >.>

The same could be applied to you and Legendia.

Also, Impact reminded me of something. Does anyone know why haven't the official Tales forums been working lately? x.x' The only theory I and everyone else on the Tales Brigade forums is that Namdai's servers exploded.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Nov 30, 2008)

Though for the sake of Nintendo fanboys - Symphonia did get a PS2 port which was considered to be the "better one", however, guess who owns the localization.


----------



## Lukar (Nov 30, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Though for the sake of Nintendo fanboys - Symphonia did get a PS2 port which was considered to be the "better one", however, guess who owns the localization.



Yeah. It sucks that Nintendo owns part of the translation for the game; I would've loved it if Namco had brought the PS2 version over to the US and Europe. Although, it's apparently got more glitches than the GCN version. o.o'


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 30, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Though for the sake of Nintendo fanboys - Symphonia did get a PS2 port which was considered to be the "better one", however, guess who owns the localization.


Sony is always jealous when Nintendo gets something they cant. Example: Resident Evil 4. Sony went on a "Bawww"-fest, and added extra features to feel special.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Nov 30, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Though for the sake of Nintendo fanboys - Symphonia did get a PS2 port which was considered to be the "better one", however, guess who owns the localization.



That's becuase Namco-Bandai has this nasty little habit of not caring about their European and Australian fans and catering to the Sony gamers because a lot of their fanbase owned playstation2s. Al you really need to do is look at how many Tales of games were released on the PS2 or remade on the PSP in Japan and then compare to how many actually made it outside of Japan to see what I'm saying. (I was pretty surprised that they actually gave the U.S. version of Tales of the Abyss the extras that are usually kept Japan-only)

And what's this about not caring about Europe and Australia? Well look how many games actually made it to PAL territories. They never even saw Legendia and Abyss. And Abyss was pretty worth it. (Legendia, honestly I liked that game and it seems to be mostly the black sheep)

But to the people saying it's the worst...need I pull out the spinoffs or the Tales of the Tempest? Tales of the Tempest was actually "Demoted" to a spinoff title because they felt it was so bad.


----------



## Lukar (Nov 30, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Sony is always jealous when Nintendo gets something they cant. Example: Resident Evil 4. Sony went on a "Bawww"-fest, and added extra features to feel special.



Although, in the end, Nintendo got those features back. xD Wii ftw.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 30, 2008)

Lukar said:


> Although, in the end, Nintendo got those features back. xD Wii ftw.


I respect Nintendo more, no matter what anyone says. They are the oldest and most original gaming company. All their characters seem to match up against others. (Samus - Master Chief, Mario - Sonic, etc.)


----------



## TwilightV (Nov 30, 2008)

Silibus said:


> I respect Nintendo more, no matter what anyone says. They are the oldest and most original gaming company. All their characters seem to match up against others. (Samus - Master Chief, Mario - Sonic, etc.)



Not to mention they're now the only first party with intellectual properties! Meanwhile, the other two rely only on third parties.


----------



## AlexX (Nov 30, 2008)

Digitalpotato said:


> But to the people saying it's the worst...need I pull out the spinoffs or the Tales of the Tempest? Tales of the Tempest was actually "Demoted" to a spinoff title because they felt it was so bad.


It still doesn't change that Symphonia is not the worst Tales game in the series by a longshot.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Dec 1, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Sony is always jealous when Nintendo gets something they cant. Example: Resident Evil 4. Sony went on a "Bawww"-fest, and added extra features to feel special.



Can I show you a pencil trick, please? Seriously, it will only take a second!



TwilightV said:


> Not to mention they're now the only first party with intellectual properties! Meanwhile, the other two rely only on third parties.



I really want to rub it on how awfully wrong that statement is, but this isn't the topic for it.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Dec 1, 2008)

AlexX said:


> It still doesn't change that Symphonia is not the worst Tales game in the series by a longshot.



Especially if you played many of the other games and used today's standards. 


We've now been so spoiled with stuff like being able to change your controlled character in combat, Free Run, Mystic Artes, Overlimit, and Aerial combos the old stuff would drive people insane.

Tales of phantasia only has 5 party members (Six on all the other versions) and Chester had no techniques period but he still had his uses. But what's this....the game FREEZES TO A SCREECHING HALT Whenever I cast a magic spell?! And I have three mages with me for most of the game? it'd be crazy. The GBA version is already chuggy enough as it is.

Tales of Destiny also freezes whenever someone casts a spell or uses a few special attacks. Honestly I think the general consensus is that the remake is far better...and it even looks funner to play and it's not because you can make a bard juggle people in the air with music....

Now Eternia...this is more like it! The game doesn't freeze so I no longer have to expect a battle to take so damn long! oh wait you only really have 6 characters and technically 2 of 'em aren't that useful since you have to do sidequests to get all their artes and Chat's only really worth it for Eternal Hammer. Least Max is useful once you get him that Elemental Master and Aqua Spiral though!


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 1, 2008)

Lukar said:


> Depends on which version of Phantasia you're talking about. The GBA version's meh-ish, but the others are great. The story is awesome, and how can you NOT love the characters? Also, DeJap translation ftw. xD


 THE WAR OF THE KANGAROO IS _REALLY DEEP_ GUIS!
The Gba one was bad because it's slow, Bad music, worst voice acting,
The translation isn't good.And what the hell food cost the most.
I liked the Snes one.



Lukar said:


> That's an argument between a boss theme and a battle theme; it's not legitimate. How about this? This vs. this. And don't bring up the fact that Meaning of Birth is only played once in a boss fight; yes, it's played on a special occasion, but that occasion is when you're fighting a certain boss, so it still counts.


 
but it's not Sakuraba composing, He justed remixed it!




Lukar said:


> Yeah. It sucks that Nintendo owns part of the translation for the game; I would've loved it if Namco had brought the PS2 version over to the US and Europe. Although, it's apparently got more glitches than the GCN version. o.o'


 Oh really?, wasn't there one big glitch went you meet Presea?


Silibus said:


> Sony is always jealous when Nintendo gets something they cant. Example: Resident Evil 4. Sony went on a "Bawww"-fest, and added extra features to feel special.


 ToS Gc= Beta test.
ToS ps2= the real game.


----------



## AlexX (Dec 1, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> I liked the Snes one.


The DeJap translation is a terrible translation. They took far too many liberties in it and ended up breaking a lot of important plot points (such as the part where Dhaos is calling upon the power of his homeworld, Derris-Kharlan... I have no idea where the heck the DeJap translators got that bizarre "mother earth and father chaos" line).



> ToS Gc= Beta test.
> ToS ps2= the real game.


The only notable differences between the two is a bunch of added costumes and crap like that in the PS2 version. There's no real gameplay differences.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 1, 2008)

AlexX said:


> The DeJap translation is a terrible translation. They took far too many liberties in it and ended up breaking a lot of important plot points (such as the part where Dhaos is calling upon the power of his homeworld, Derris-Kharlan... I have no idea where the heck the DeJap translators got that bizarre "mother earth and father chaos" line).


 True, But the is more "faster" than the Gba one.


AlexX said:


> The only notable differences between the two is a bunch of added costumes and crap like that in the PS2 version. There's no real gameplay differences.


 http://www.gamefaqs.com/console/ps2/file/920235/32765


----------



## Lukar (Dec 1, 2008)

AlexX said:


> The DeJap translation is a terrible translation. They took far too many liberties in it and ended up breaking a lot of important plot points (such as the part where Dhaos is calling upon the power of his homeworld, Derris-Kharlan... I have no idea where the heck the DeJap translators got that bizarre "mother earth and father chaos" line).
> 
> The only notable differences between the two is a bunch of added costumes and crap like that in the PS2 version. There's no real gameplay differences.



Yeah, it is. The only reason I like it is because it's hilarious. xD

Yup. The PS2 version is a kind of "limited edition," in my opinion. By that, I mean the GCN version is already good enough, and the PS2 version is just for the die-hard, or those who have the money.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 1, 2008)

The translation is good, but they fucked. For example:
Dejap
------
NPC Woman
Hey you, your pretty sexy~<3
Cless: No, Get away from me you slut!

Real Translation
-------------
NPC Woman
Hey you, your a handsome fellow!
Cless: N-No!


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Dec 1, 2008)

Oh gawd DeJap, I recall their crappy SO1 translation.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 1, 2008)

If Anything, DQ6 had the worst translation.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Dec 1, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> The translation is good, but they fucked. For example:
> Dejap
> ------
> NPC Woman
> ...



Yes, because children that were born and raised in the Puritanical U.S. (especially when compared to Japan) would be playing the game...isn't it actually rated "E"? It actually vanished from shelves out here in late 2006.


----------

